# How my weeks & what weights did your twins come in at?



## Cuffy

Hi ladies, 
I'm preparing for my appointment to arrange my c-section this week and wanted to see how other people had got on with their twins so wanted to know gestation, weights, scbu time & mode of delivery if you wouldn't mind.

My dr is trying to push for 38 weeks and I'm not happy with this as the babies have measured big the last trimester largely due to gd I believe. I'm also getting tightenings unless I lie on my left side all the time which is nearly impossible to do with a 7 yr old! I think it would be safest to deliver within the guidelines which is 37 weeks.

I don't think I have another week left in me the babies are quite big, there is excessive fluid and that's before we get started on the normal pregnancy pleasantries!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mea

Hi I know it's hard but try and keep them in as long as possible, my hospital would not deliver before 38 weeks. And the measurements of the babies at the scan 2 weeks before i had mine were way off and one twin was nearlly 2lb lighter and the other nearlly 2 pound heavier!!

I had mine at 37 weeks after going into labour naturally and they were born naturally weighing 5lb 11 and 5lb 13. We were all home 3 days after the birth, one twin had 24 hours in scubu as he was not maintaining his tempreture.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Cuffy. Mine were born at 38 plus 2 and weighed 8 13 and 7 4. Noah had slight respiratory distress at birth, but thankfully didn't need any time in SBCU - probably because he was a good gestation/size.

Mea is right, it is better to keep them in for as long as possible and until 38wks. Big twins tend to be in the 7Ib range, and women here with predicted large babies have them at around 6 to 7Ibs. I worried about letting the babies go too far, but on reflection I'm now glad that I did go past 37wks. 

I had a section due to twin A being breech - it was calm and relaxed and the recovery no worse than my first, singleton natural birth had been. I was up and about fully within 3wks :hugs:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...i delivered my twins at 38 weeks... went into labour 2 days before my induction date!! the girl was 5lb 2 & the boy was 6lb 7. I had a 5 year old & had to do school run, it was very hard so i can completely understand how ur feeling hun...i begged to be induced at 36/37 weeks as had bad spd too but they wouldnt induce me, kept saying babies were doing so well in there & were head down so i had to have them vaginally...looking bk now im soooo glad i waited, altho very uncomfortable carrying them til 38 weeks i am now sooo proud i did it, & delivered them naturally too :) x


----------



## Cuffy

Thanks ladies! Both babies are breech star gazers-must get that from their dad, I've been having painful tightenings for two weeks which is really wearing me out, add the 7 year old to that and I'm finding the gestational diabetes is getting harder to control (I inject insulin) and because of the extra fluid I'm carrying because of the gd I'm frightened of the complications that could occur if my waters break of their own accord-cord collapse etc! I guess I'll just have to talk it all through with our consultant :) Nice to see you went over and were fine though :)


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Hi, as my twins are identical I had a scheduled c section at 36 weeks and 4 days as the lead twin was breech as inky area it's 36 weeks for identicals and 38 weeks for fraternals. 

They weighed 6lbs 3ozs and 6lbs 5ozs and didn't spend any time in scbu :thumbup:

good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. xx


----------



## Cuffy

xxxemsxxx said:


> Hi, as my twins are identical I had a scheduled c section at 36 weeks and 4 days as the lead twin was breech as inky area it's 36 weeks for identicals and 38 weeks for fraternals.
> 
> They weighed 6lbs 3ozs and 6lbs 5ozs and didn't spend any time in scbu :thumbup:
> 
> good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. xx

See that is what confuses me as NICE guidance states that monochorionic twins (Identical) should be at 36 weeks and for Dichorionic(Fraternal) should be at 37 weeks. I copied this from the website as I'm seen in the diabetes clinic as opposed to the twins clinic:

Elective birth
Elective birth means you and your specialist team have agreed when your
babies will be delivered. If your pregnancy has been without complications,
you should be offered an elective birth from the following times
depending on your pregnancy:
 37 weeks if you are carrying dichorionic twins (where the babies have
separate placentas)
 36 weeks if you are carrying monochorionic twins (where the babies
share a placenta)
 35 weeks if you are carrying triplets.

Having an elective birth at these times is not thought to increase the risk
of health problems for your babies. You can choose not to have an elective
birth at the times recommended here; however, continuing your pregnancy
for longer may increase your risk of complications, including stillbirth.


I don't get why the guidance would say that if it weren't the case and why the NHS is working outside?!


----------



## ems1

My boys were born at 33+5 and weighed 5lb7 and 4lb7. They spent two weeks in SCBU. X


----------



## twinmummy06

34+1 via c-section. 5lbs 13oz and 4lbs 7oz. They had 2 shots of steriods in the 24 hours before they were born and spent 3 weeks in the SBCU as feeders and growers, and a little jaundice.


----------



## Cuffy

twinmummy06 said:


> 34+1 via c-section. 5lbs 13oz and 4lbs 7oz. They had 2 shots of steriods in the 24 hours before they were born and spent 3 weeks in the SBCU as feeders and growers, and a little jaundice.

Just wanted to say I love your footer and it is so true! We really do get to love our little ones longer!


----------



## mom2pne

I had my now 5 year old twins at 36w 3d vaginally by induction. I was having so much pelvic pain that it hurt to walk. I was doing baby steps and told my OB at my appointment just 2 days before could I have them now as I don't think I'd be able to walk soon. He said how was Thursday. It was Tuesday April 4th and I had them at 2:36pm and 2:41pm on Thursday, April 6th, 2006. 

Peyton who came out first weighed 6 pounds 14 ounces and was 20 inches long. Eli weighed 6 pounds 10 ounces and was 19.75 inches long.


----------



## mom2pne

Cuffy said:


> xxxemsxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi, as my twins are identical I had a scheduled c section at 36 weeks and 4 days as the lead twin was breech as inky area it's 36 weeks for identicals and 38 weeks for fraternals.
> 
> They weighed 6lbs 3ozs and 6lbs 5ozs and didn't spend any time in scbu :thumbup:
> 
> good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. xx
> 
> See that is what confuses me as NICE guidance states that monochorionic twins (Identical) should be at 36 weeks and for *Dichorionic(Fraternal)* should be at 37 weeks. I copied this from the website as I'm seen in the diabetes clinic as opposed to the twins clinic:
> 
> Elective birth
> Elective birth means you and your specialist team have agreed when your
> babies will be delivered. If your pregnancy has been without complications,
> you should be offered an elective birth from the following times
> depending on your pregnancy:
>  37 weeks if you are carrying dichorionic twins (where the babies have
> separate placentas)
>  36 weeks if you are carrying monochorionic twins (where the babies
> share a placenta)
>  35 weeks if you are carrying triplets.
> 
> Having an elective birth at these times is not thought to increase the risk
> of health problems for your babies. You can choose not to have an elective
> birth at the times recommended here; however, continuing your pregnancy
> for longer may increase your risk of complications, including stillbirth.
> 
> 
> I don't get why the guidance would say that if it weren't the case and why the NHS is working outside?!Click to expand...

*Di/di twins can be identical as well.* My twins were and we did zygosity testing to find out if they came from the same zygote. Which the test came back over 99.99% that they were identical.


----------



## Cuffy

mom2pne said:


> Cuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxemsxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi, as my twins are identical I had a scheduled c section at 36 weeks and 4 days as the lead twin was breech as inky area it's 36 weeks for identicals and 38 weeks for fraternals.
> 
> They weighed 6lbs 3ozs and 6lbs 5ozs and didn't spend any time in scbu :thumbup:
> 
> good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. xx
> 
> See that is what confuses me as NICE guidance states that monochorionic twins (Identical) should be at 36 weeks and for *Dichorionic(Fraternal)* should be at 37 weeks. I copied this from the website as I'm seen in the diabetes clinic as opposed to the twins clinic:
> 
> Elective birth
> Elective birth means you and your specialist team have agreed when your
> babies will be delivered. If your pregnancy has been without complications,
> you should be offered an elective birth from the following times
> depending on your pregnancy:
>  37 weeks if you are carrying dichorionic twins (where the babies have
> separate placentas)
>  36 weeks if you are carrying monochorionic twins (where the babies
> share a placenta)
>  35 weeks if you are carrying triplets.
> 
> Having an elective birth at these times is not thought to increase the risk
> of health problems for your babies. You can choose not to have an elective
> birth at the times recommended here; however, continuing your pregnancy
> for longer may increase your risk of complications, including stillbirth.
> 
> 
> I don't get why the guidance would say that if it weren't the case and why the NHS is working outside?!Click to expand...
> 
> *Di/di twins can be identical as well.* My twins were and we did zygosity testing to find out if they came from the same zygote. Which the test came back over 99.99% that they were identical.Click to expand...

Sorry I have made that point myself many times I was trying to use more commonly recognised references as I'm sure you'll agree most people got the gist of what I was getting at.


----------



## Eternal

I think they will follow it hun, clearly my consultant read up on them recently and is following them, problem is they are so new, even ladies who delivered after the end if Sept would have been too early for then to be implemented. 

We will be done of the first woman treated under the new guidelines. They have to practice safe practice and a few months ago that was 38 weeks, now its 37. All you need to say us I want to follow the evidence based guildlines as I believe that this will be safest for my self and My babies. 

I know how your feeling though, I was almost sick waiting to the consultant to come and see me. All the Mws said it won't be before 39 weeks, but that's because that's what he used to believe is safe. Now If you share the guidelines they can't argue with it. It's very clear of the risks and you just say.your not happy to take those risks. 

LOL, they will prob see them and decide to do it tomorrow with you gd. Put your bag in the car in case.


----------



## Anna1982

34 wks 4 days lily 6.1lb holly 5.13lb imagine if id got to 37 weeks lol


----------



## _Vicky_

37+3 vaginal induction of frat di di boys Fynn 5lb12 Sam 5lb4


----------



## mummy to be86

27 + 5 alfie 2lb 11oz thomas 2lb 6 oz they are identical twins by natural labour thomas was breech


----------



## Kristin83

My boys were born by scheduled csec at 37 weeks exactly. They weighed 6lb and 6lbs10oz and went home with us...no issues


----------



## beckyboo1980

My c-section was scheduled for 38 weeks but i had reduced fetal movements and caesarean was bought forwards to 37+3 weeks. Maddox still had to go to neo natal for a few hours as he was trying too hard with his breathing, even though I had had all the steroids for their lungs by then. Know its sooooo hard those last few weeks and days, but every single day really did count in my case.
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## Nut_Shake

Elective section date booked for 38 w + 3 d, but my waters broke at 37 w+ 5 d. I still got my elective section and baby boy Ayden came out first weighing 5lb 4oz, baby girl Inaya came out 1 minute later weighing 5lb 3oz. There weren't any issues, babies didn't need to go into icu luckily and I was home in 2 days :)


----------



## AmandaAnn

32w0d, 3lb14oz and 3lb7oz.


----------



## Wind

38 + 3, 6 pounds 12 ounces and 7 pounds 6 1/2 ounces.


----------



## Cuffy

Is answerIng my own thread! I delivered at 37+3 weights were 7lbs 5oz & 6lbs 10oz little issue with breathing to start with. My waters broke at home in bed I have no idea where all the water came from but it totalled my mattress!!


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats!!


----------



## fulltimemum

37 weeks kate and kyle both weighed 5.3 by planned c section and was home next day :)


----------

